# Photo-shoot on my R34



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Recently had a professional photo shoot done on my R34.......

At long last i almost have the car looking how i want it but.......once again im already planning some changes!!!!........

Anyway.......Not the best qualtiy of pics at the moment but the originals are being worked on so will follow with some proper pics in the next coming weeks......

The last pic has been played and cleaned abit......no where near finished.........but here's a taster none the less!

Hope you enjoy!........


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

nice pics i had mine done by martin vincent


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking nice!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Gorgeous.....love the wheels

P.S do you want me to forward you the number of the bloke who repaired dads nismo front lip? Thats about 1 inch lower than his is now and he mullered that. If you keep that utterly intact I will be impressed!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

turboslippers said:


> Gorgeous.....love the wheels
> 
> P.S do you want me to forward you the number of the bloke who repaired dads nismo front lip? Thats about 1 inch lower than his is now and he mullered that. If you keep that utterly intact I will be impressed!



LOL.......im on my 4th splitter already!!!.........got my 2nd carbon one on now and they can take quite a beating!!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

As per this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=45273&page=3

I raised dads as there was no way that lip would live with country welsh roads. When I picked it up I caused a 15 car queue getting into the plant the next day as I was paranoid about scraping the front over the speed bumps...crawled over stopping twice to get out of the car and asses the proximity of front bumper to ground (pretty much 0mm in both cases)

Anyway, that is a stunning looking car....


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Ver very nice, Lamb! But I need a bigger version of the last pic so I can get a new wallpaper for my desktop! 

/P


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking car Lamb :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking awesome !


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks stunning!!! 

But i can't seem to understand the new/more changes part!!! The mods never stop!!!

Well done dude, looks awesome none the less


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very, very , very nice :smokin:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

She really looks the job, How big are the wheels or is she just lowered to the sack lol ?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

MMMMM so nice. 

Looks like a matchbox car in the last pic! 

What wheel caps are they? Looks like you have a logo on them?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice indeed. Smooth and not OTT, just how I like it. Wheels are great too, but I'm also interested to know more about those center caps? I've still got none on mine as I keep changing my mind on which to go for...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

You can't beat a professional photo shoot. looks amazing. Nice wheels, too.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

3rd photo looks gorgeous, look at the rear 1/4 bulge!   :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Absolutely stunning. _That's_ how to mod a R34 tastefully  No stickers, no tat, no crap.

Just need some Nismo side skirts to finish it off... 

What wheels are those by the way? They're gorgeous!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

CE28N:smokin:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

you know my views on this car mate..... awesome as always.. 

And under the bonnet doesnt look shabby either


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for all your nice comments guys.......

Will try and answer as many of the questions as i can.....

Wheels as stated are 19" Volk CE28's in sparkling silver......and the car is lowered on Midori Aragosta coilovers but they are only wound down around 60% so the ride quality is still excellent!!

Durzel......Sorry dude but no Nismo side skirts going near this car!!........i think its perfect just how it is and feel the side skirts are just that little OTT and not the look i want........each to their own i suppose.........although there are some other body changes im looking into but those are very subtle!

Many comments saying it looks like a toy/remote control car in the last pic!!...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Lamb said:


> the side skirts are just that little OTT and not the look i want........each to their own i suppose


Agree, they look better without.

Phil


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Philip said:


> Agree, they look better without.
> 
> Phil



Yep all down to personal preference and as much as im not too keen on the rest of the Nismo kit, I must say Durzel's car did look stunning with the kit!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

good work harry. she looks great! right coour as well. you still got the 360??

what is the spec under the hood?? 

I am sure it has got soem decent ponies under there knowing you!! 

ping me a note and I can share with you new new German shuttle   

[email protected]


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Nick.....360 locked up for winter now but will be up for sale in the summer, prefer the 34!!.......lol..........as for power.......somewhere in the region of 550-600......600cc injectors are running around 93% duty so due a re-map with larger 800cc injectors waiting to go in!

Chat to you later on MSN mate....

Couple of old engine bay pics......bit dirty........


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

good work harry and nice to see you are keeping it as it should be with all the trimming under the hood

I really like skylines as they are without all the sticker crap and body mods as it was well hinged together by nissan

I think Daz's 32 still looks pure and superb as with the 34 you have. 

surpised you like it over the 360....yeah it has more grunt but it will never be a ferrari!
each to their own I guess and nice to have the options!! mate of ours has just got into a 360 stradale! now that is a real tool! 

have migrated over to Cems forum (stuttgrat 9s) and the fat blokes are over there as well (herny and guy) in all their GT2 bliss!!

what is your msn again?

nick


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Dont get me wrong......the 360 is the nuts and nothing a skyline will ever do comes anywhere near the noise!!!........the skyline is alot quicker and to be honest more enjoyable to drive........simply cos i love turbo-charged cars..........personal preference i guess.

As for looks.......love them both to death.......simply my 2 dream affordable cars........and as nice as it sounds a right bastard having both as you never know which to drive!!..........

Its quite funny too how the 34 gets just as many looks as the 360 too!!

were already in each others contacts on MSN!!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

good skills and lucky you to have the chioce! 

I did think about a 34 but not really what i want nor what I want to use a car for hence going german. 

tough chioce as there are some proper sorted 34s out there and major league quick! Joss's one sounded like a nice stage one car as well! insurance was a kant as usual on a skyline! 

don't go too mad with it otherwise you will have all that nasty lag! 

you going to the ring next year in the 34? 

catch up with you on MSN.
Nick


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Smootster73 said:


> hence going german


GT3 badge still there?  

Phil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Smootster73 said:


> I think Daz's 32 still looks pure and superb


Very kind of you Nick mate. 

Seeing as you're on about MSN ... drop me your MSN details ....


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

gone phil!! could not live with the guilt!! next year for a real 3.8 ;-)

what you doing on there? you going german? or spent too much on your old datsun?

will pm you in a min daz.

NLW


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Smootster73 said:


> you going german?


Possibly ...



> or spent too much on your old datsun?


Definitely  

Phil


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

good work. i am pleased to date and no shockers!

going to bedford next weekend so see how she holds up and corners!!

fingers crossed for no snow! should have gone C4!!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Lamb said:


> Dont get me wrong......the 360 is the nuts and nothing a skyline will ever do comes anywhere near the noise!!!........the skyline is alot quicker and to be honest more enjoyable to drive........simply cos i love turbo-charged cars..........personal preference i guess.
> 
> As for looks.......love them both to death.......simply my 2 dream affordable cars........and as nice as it sounds a right bastard having both as you never know which to drive!!..........
> 
> ...


Nice pics, I remember the noise of your 34 before it got extra mods by you & it was way loud then, & you say it comes nowhere near the 360! Wow that 360 must be loud. 
Anyway thanks for making my mind up for me as I was going to trade my 34 for a 355 Spyder but I geuss your right, I too am a lover of turbo charged cars.
What do you think of some 19" OZ Supper Legaras or should I just get the std. rims refurbished?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

You cant beat the sound of a Ferrari.......its gotta be the best sound in the world!!......and as you know my 34 rumbles too!

How's Ricky doing??.......do you chat to him??.......be curious for him to see the car now!!

Wheels.........a BIG NO to the lagerras......they dont suit the 34 at all!!

Buy a set of proper Jap wheels......Volks/Advan etc etc.......


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix. Definitely brings the quality of the R34 lines out.

Cya O!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Like the mood going on in your pics, cool.

Neil


----------



## nizmo skyline (Dec 7, 2005)

thats sick man i love you car  its the nice


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Lamb said:


> Wheels.........a BIG NO to the lagerras......they dont suit the 34 at all!!
> 
> Buy a set of proper Jap wheels......Volks/Advan etc etc.......


Couldn't agree more. What ever people say about Volks becoming soo common, i still think they suit the GT-R the best. And Volk have such a wide variety of wheels to suit everyones tastes. 

Plus they sit right in the arches. I've seen some pics on here with a Bayside R34 on Superleggeras, and no offence to the owner, but they looked horrid. Sat too far in the arches. Same with Kahns, again another R34 i've seen locally. 

And there's plenty of toher makes if you don't want to consider Volks.

Just my 2p's worth.


----------



## Barky (May 14, 2004)

Lamb said:


> How's Ricky doing??.......do you chat to him??.......be curious for him to see the car now!!
> 
> Wheels.........a BIG NO to the lagerras......they dont suit the 34 at all!!
> 
> Buy a set of proper Jap wheels......Volks/Advan etc etc.......


Hello Harry, I'm doing well and its great to see the car being pampered . I've now got a wonderful daughter, its hard work but great fun! I'm still building up the drift car which hopefully should be ready by early in the new year so I can compete hopefully in D1GP next year. I've told sky 1t to get his money out and get a set of proper Japanese wheels! But tell you what I still miss that Skyline.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Another pic from the shoot.....


----------



## Barky (May 14, 2004)

Your making me cry, stop doing this too me  , Car looks great man :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Barky said:


> Your making me cry, stop doing this too me  , Car looks great man :smokin:


Cheers mate......glad to hear your keeping well.......and congrats for your little girl....


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*34*

Its lovely mate fair play to ya, I have one to the very same colour.The only colour. Under the hood is my fav pics,Credit to ya !! cheers deef


----------



## Hydro (Apr 22, 2005)

Harry,

Car looks awesome, love that last pic. Got the Te37's on the car, looking good, BUT as usual now my lowered apexi springs just aren't enough.....being pulled towards some tein adjustables and I just can`t stop! Where does it end!!

Mark


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Hydro said:


> Harry,
> 
> Car looks awesome, love that last pic. Got the Te37's on the car, looking good, BUT as usual now my lowered apexi springs just aren't enough.....being pulled towards some tein adjustables and I just can`t stop! Where does it end!!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark........

It never ends mate!!.........glad to hear all is good..........you need to get some pics up mate!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

deef said:


> Its lovely mate fair play to ya, I have one to the very same colour.The only colour. Under the hood is my fav pics,Credit to ya !! cheers deef


Cheers deef....


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Lamb, is there any way you can post some higher resolution pictures?? We would all appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Doom said:


> Lamb, is there any way you can post some higher resolution pictures?? We would all appreciate it!!!!


Will see what i can sort out...........


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry mate i like my car very very much,but a professional photo shoot? come on mate!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

professor matt said:


> sorry mate i like my car very very much,but a professional photo shoot? come on mate!


1. You obviously dont like it enough!!

2. Was offered to me at no expense amd i get a free set of pics out of it......but let me guess.......you would of turned it down!..............


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

professor matt said:


> sorry mate i like my car very very much,but a professional photo shoot? come on mate!


Anyway Jealousy POPS to mind .

Lamb your up a bit early .

Tony


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Anyway Jealousy POPS to mind .
> 
> Lamb your up a bit early .
> 
> Tony



LOL..........

Just got in from our usual late poker night..........


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamb said:


> 1. You obviously dont like it enough!!
> 
> 2. Was offered to me at no expense amd i get a free set of pics out of it......but let me guess.......you would of turned it down!..............


no disrespect,just found it strange,i suppose if your getting it done for free why not!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

professor matt said:


> no disrespect,just found it strange,i suppose if your getting it done for free why not!


What exactly do you finding strange??.........Is a skyline not worthy of being photographed??........or did Tony hit the nail on the head??


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamb said:


> What exactly do you finding strange??.........Is a skyline not worthy of being photographed??........or did Tony hit the nail on the head??[/QUOT
> hmm i seem to be making more & more freinds everyday


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

professor matt said:


> Lamb said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly do you finding strange??.........Is a skyline not worthy of being photographed??........or did Tony hit the nail on the head??[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

handbags at dawn


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Professor Matt, live in the US with no Skylines, tons of craptacular Corvettes and Cameros (no offense Vette lovers) and not have access to that type of car, and mine would be in a photoshoot if it looked like Lamb's. Come on, we get....... (drumroll) HUGE SUV's, and minivans!! Yeah!! I'm still looking forward to some high res shots when you get the chance Lamb!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Doom said:


> Professor Matt, live in the US with no Skylines, tons of craptacular Corvettes and Cameros (no offense Vette lovers) and not have access to that type of car, and mine would be in a photoshoot if it looked like Lamb's. Come on, we get....... (drumroll) HUGE SUV's, and minivans!! Yeah!! I'm still looking forward to some high res shots when you get the chance Lamb!!!


Doom.......high res pics will be up very soon mate......


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Lamb, I've been checking back looking for them, but it looks like you've been on Christmas vacation. Looking forward to them!!


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Still nothing????


----------

